# Body kits



## marmalou (Dec 30, 2020)

Is this a gen1 or gen2?


----------



## Jackson25 (Feb 11, 2021)

It’s a limited so last if the gen 1


----------



## Jackson25 (Feb 11, 2021)

marmalou said:


> Is this a gen1 or gen2?


Gen 1


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

Modified 2011 2012 Chevrolet Chevy Cruze Bodykits Ground Effects







www.bmcextremecustoms.net







https://www.andysautosport.com/body_kits/chevrolet_cruze.html








Shop for Chevrolet Cruze Body Kits and Car Parts on Bodykits.com


Take your car to the next level in appearance and style with our huge assortment of Chevrolet Cruze parts. Outfitting your ride has never been easier. Pick up your very own Chevrolet Cruze parts today.



www.bodykits.com


----------

